

Show HN: Handshake - a Haptic Effects Library for HTML5 - edent
http://o2labs.github.io/handshake-html5-vibrate-haptic-library/

======
GrinningFool
Actual definition:

    
    
       haptic: of or relating to the sense of touch, in particular relating to the perception and manipulation of objects using the senses of touch and proprioception.
    

Smartphone and console definition:

    
    
       haptic: buzzy fingers
    

Something is, indeed, lost in the translation.

~~~
edent
"Haptic technology, or haptics, is a tactile feedback technology which takes
advantage of the sense of touch by applying forces, __vibrations __, or
motions to the user. "

Illustrated by a games console rumble-pack.[0]

Part of my university research was into haptic feedback, we considered
vibration to be part of that. As do many scholars today[1].

What would be a better way of describing it? It's providing sensory feedback
to the user based on their actions.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haptic_technology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haptic_technology)
[1]
[http://scholar.google.co.uk/scholar?q=haptic+vibration](http://scholar.google.co.uk/scholar?q=haptic+vibration)

~~~
GrinningFool
I'd consider vibratory feedback to be a subset of haptics, so no argument
there.

My point is 'haptic feedback' \- as with 'responsive design' \- is in the
process of getting its meaning thinned down due to the limitations of the
technology with which it's getting commercialized.

Haptics means much more than just vibrating devices, as your own definition
supports. But in practice, we're redefining it with a much smaller scope.

~~~
edent
That's very true. I had a play with Senseg a couple of years ago. Precision
vibration with different "textures". Can't understand why the technology
hasn't made it mainstream yet. [http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/05/senseg-
feelable-touchscreen-...](http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/05/senseg-feelable-
touchscreen-video/)

------
thesehands
I really like that my carrier is hacking around odd tools and releasing them
on github. That being said in this case, as soon as the iPhone supports html5
vibrate, I'll be turning it off as soon as I can. I fear advertisers will
abuse this feature way too much

~~~
edent
Glad you like it :-)

It will be interesting to see how browser vendors deal with this. I find the
"example.com want to know your location" pop-ups a bit creepy and usually
reject them.

I think web sites will need a _very_ compelling reason to make my phone shake.

------
kibaekr
Not sure what I'm supposed to do on that link.. are the buttons supposed to do
something?

~~~
edgarvm
Try it on chrome for Android

